# Getting pppd options right for huawei k3520

## Tae_kyon

Hallo all.

I have a Huawei K3520 broadband connect USB dongle. It magically worked out of the box with Ubuntu 8 32 bit; not with following versions of Ubuntu, nor with Gentoo.

Windows options are:

Profile name="Myprofile" type="3G/GPRS" readonly="false" device="" user="myuser" password="mypassword" phonenumber="*99#" autoapn="true" apn="" chap="true" pap="false" ip="" dns="" dnsalt="" wins="" winsalt="" imsi="" langid=""

No matter whether I use umtsmon, wvdial or kppp, with Gentoo the pppd connection hangs at the end - actually once, and only once, it connected for a few seconds.

Opened '/dev/ttyUSB0' as FD 8                               

PPPConnection::chat() start                                 

Query sends the following mesage: 'AT&F'                    

answer 1:'AT&F'                                             

answer 2:'OK'                                               

Query sends the following mesage: 'ATE1'                    

answer 1:'ATE1'                                             

answer 2:'OK'                                               

Query sends the following mesage: 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","whatever.it.is"'

answer 1:'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","whatever.it.is"'                         

answer 2:'OK'                                                           

Query sends the following mesage: 'ATD*99***1#'                         

answer 1:'ATD*99***1#'                                                  

answer 2:'CONNECT'                                                      

PPPConnection::chat() end                                               

Assembled PPP string is: 'idle 7200 asyncmap 0 updetach dump debug debug debug 460800 lock crtscts modem /dev/ttyUSB0 noipx novj noccp defaultroute usepeerdns user myuser password mypassword '

Obviously it is a pppd problem, not a hardware one .... please - how should I tweak my pppd options?

----------

## Tae_kyon

Some more output if it can help:

*****output of PPP to stdout                                                                                                                              

 * pppd options in effect:                                                                                                                                 

 * debug debug debug         # (from command line)                                                                                                         

 * updetach          # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * idle 7200         # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * dump              # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * user clic         # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * password ??????           # (from command line)                                                                                                         

 * /dev/ttyUSB0              # (from command line)                                                                                                         

 * 460800            # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * lock              # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * crtscts           # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * modem             # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * asyncmap 0                # (from command line)                                                                                                         

 * novj              # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * noipx             # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

 * using channel 6                                                                                                                                         

 * Using interface ppp0                                                                                                                                    

 * Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0                                                                                                                         

 * sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc9b19fbb> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                                            

 * rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xc <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x10236f9> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                             

 * sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xc <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x10236f9> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                             

 * rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc9b19fbb> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                                            

 * rcvd [LCP DiscReq id=0xd magic=0x10236f9]                                                                                                               

 * rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <2437d0349237d451367c8c43dedf2ebc>, name = "UMTS_CHAP_SRVR"]                                                                

 * sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <befbc2864d8f3bca9e1abf8df74f0060>, name = "Myusername"]                                                                           

 * rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x2 <56c86ba9fedc2de3361c08d8068c74fc>, name = "UMTS_CHAP_SRVR"]                                                                

 * sent [CHAP Response id=0x2 <e00e6b61da06dad6663033c6f047f749>, name = "Mypasswd"]                                                                           

 * rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x2 ""]                                                                                                                           

 * CHAP authentication succeeded                                                                                                                           

 * CHAP authentication succeeded                                                                                                                           

 * sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]                                                                                   

 * sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]                                                                                                               

 * rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0xe 80 fd 01 01 00 0f 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]                                                                            

 * Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received                                                                                    

 * Hangup (SIGHUP)                                                                                                                                         

 * Modem hangup                                                                                                                                            

 * Connection terminated.                                                                                                                                  

 *****end-of-output                                                                                                                                        

 *****output of PPP to stderr                                                                                                                              

 *****end-of-output            

*****output of PPP to stdout                                                                                                                              

* pppd options in effect:                                                                                                                                 

* debug debug debug         # (from command line)                                                                                                         

* updetach          # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* idle 7200         # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* dump              # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* user clic         # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* password ??????           # (from command line)                                                                                                         

* /dev/ttyUSB0              # (from command line)                                                                                                         

* 460800            # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* lock              # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* crtscts           # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* modem             # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* asyncmap 0                # (from command line)                                                                                                         

* novj              # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* noipx             # (from command line)                                                                                                                 

* using channel 10                                                                                                                                        

* Using interface ppp0                                                                                                                                    

* Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0                                                                                                                         

* sent

 [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4909ef4d> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                                            

* rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x6 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0xe27265> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                              

* sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x6 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0xe27265> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                              

* rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4909ef4d> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                                                            

* rcvd [LCP DiscReq id=0x7 magic=0xe27265]                                                                                                                

* rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <32f4f4022200cc1f7cc81c8aba8bae67>, name = "UMTS_CHAP_SRVR"]                                                                

* sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <d200b063899c037e0998f68f19142d84>, name = "clic"]                                                                           

* rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x2 <829557f4200719a20419231980623f4f>, name = "UMTS_CHAP_SRVR"]                                                                

* sent [CHAP Response id=0x2 <09ed20973040515090a3c2f367087302>, name = "clic"]                                                                           

* rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x2 ""]                                                                                                                           

* CHAP authentication succeeded                                                                                                                           

* CHAP authentication succeeded                                                                                                                           

* sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]                                                                                   

* sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]                                                                                                               

* rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x8 80 fd 01 01 00 0f 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]                                                                            

* Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received                                                                                    

* rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14> <ms-wins 10.11.12.13> <ms-wins 10.11.12.14>]                                      

* sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 0.0.0.0>]                                                                                                               

* Hangup (SIGHUP)                                                                                                                                         

* Modem hangup                                                                                                                                            

* Connection terminated.                                                                                                                                  

*****end-of-output                                                                                                                                        

*****output of PPP to stderr                                                                                                                              

*****end-of-output

----------

## Tae_kyon

Here is kppp output ...

ATZ

OK

ATM1L1

OK

ATX3

OK

ATDT*99#

CONNECT 7200000

The pppd demon died unexpectedly!

Exit status 16

----------

## imensen

howdy.

i removed updetach option, that worked for me and my modem did not hangup anymore.

don't know why, but I'm okay with that. perhaps I'll investigate that, if I have plenty of time.

cya

--

ie, i fetched umtsmon source, threw updetach away and compiled myself

----------

